# Groomers in Berkshire/Oxfordshire



## SMCD (Feb 11, 2014)

My cockapoo is 5 months old and she hasn't had a cut yet. Can anyone recommend a good groomer who will keep her lovely shaggy look?

Thank you!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

We would love to see some pictures please.


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Hello,

I live in Newbury and there seem to be quite a few around.

Try google and reviews.


----------

